# Should guppies be eating cucumber?



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

So i stuck a slice in of the tanks for the ghost shrimp and they just ignored it but the guppies are like going crazy over it.


----------



## fryup (Jan 12, 2010)

yep guppies can and will eat cucumber


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

They're omnivorous so its important not to forget fresh veggies in their diet... I myself am guilty of feeding my guys too much protein. 

You may also want to try boiled spinach or kale.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I tried boiled lettuce and they ignored it-

might try zuchinni or cucumber next time.


----------

